# Can anyone suggest a moving company?



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Need some help guys! I am back in Alabama for the holidays, and to visit my dad who has cancer, and about to start a new round of chemo. So I may be here until about February. But when I go back, I would like to ship some furniture there. I always fly, and do not plan on driving. I am wondering if anyone has had any experience with
hiring moving companies to take larger items? Not sure if the costs of transporting them will be worth it. Any advice is much appreciated. Its furniture that is sentimental to me, like my grandmothers dinning suit and china cabinet, etc. thanks guys!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

check http://www.balderas.com.mx/local_moving.php the phone number from the US is 866 4141 289


By the way it is cheaper to ship via a freight company than a mover. By the way it is expensive to ship anything so make sure that is really worth it to you to have these items at the beach where the style may not fit..


----------

